# Ob/gyn coding seminars - Attending as well



## carla g (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone know of any seminars that i can attend without the dr. Attending as well?


----------



## TYSON1234 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not sure where you live but MSMS (through Michigan) has a good Ob/Gyn seminar coming up on October 2 in Ann Arbor. Yes, the Dr. doesn't have to attend either....


----------



## carla g (Jun 28, 2013)

Live in ill...okay thanks!


----------

